# BMW Service in Dublin



## aidans (2 Jul 2007)

Anyone know of a non-main dealer option in Dublin area for servicing a 6 year old BMW M3?  Trying to avoid all the costs associated with the main dealer route but it may be that it is unavoidable for a specialist car like the M3.


----------



## Firefly (2 Jul 2007)

aidans said:


> Anyone know of a non-main dealer option in Dublin area for servicing a 6 year old BMW M3? Trying to avoid all the costs associated with the main dealer route but it may be that it is unavoidable for a specialist car like the M3.


 
These guys are excellent & specialise in BMWs:http://www.accarsales.com/


----------



## RS2K (2 Jul 2007)

Expect to pay a premium for a proper M3 service.


----------



## aidans (5 Jul 2007)

thanks for the replies


----------



## GreatDane (5 Jul 2007)

RS2K said:


> Expect to pay a premium for a proper M3 service.


 


Hi

Out of interest, what kind of difference is expected here, between a genuine authorised dealer service and a non authorised dealer service ?

Thanks


----------



## RS2K (6 Jul 2007)

You'd need to ask, but there was a thread on "letting off steam" here which said BMW dealers charged €150 per hour for an apprentice doing an oil change.

An M3 will undoubtedly cost more to service than an "ordinary" BMW, as it's a very high performance variant.


----------



## sinbadsailor (6 Jul 2007)

I would have thought that maybe there might be a small increase in the parts for the M3; different filters, better oil etc but apart from that and assuming it is a routine service, they shouldn't charge extra on the hourly rate, especially if it's the same apprentice that has just come from servicing Miss Blogs bog standard 3i6i?


----------



## Gabriel (6 Jul 2007)

Bear in mind with servicing that it may cost you later on when it comes time to sell. Depends on age of car mind you.
Might not matter with a 10yr old bimmer...but I wouldn't buy a 4-5 year old one without a FBMWSH and a lot of people would feel the same.


----------



## RS2K (6 Jul 2007)

I'd be happy buy with an independent specialists service history.


----------



## hotbot (6 Jul 2007)

To a main dealer M denotes money and they'll charge appropriately, for an inspection service from a main dealer your looking at labour of E590 + Vat and parts on top of that don't expect much change out of E1,500. An inspection service includes the following 

Inspection II
The Inspection 2 Service is the larger of the two Inspection Services and basically includes all of the items performed on the Inspection I Service along with some extras like differential oil change; fuel filter and air filter replacements; Replacement of spark plugs. Below are the items that are normally performed.

Undercarriage 
Change engine oil and filter oil while engine is at normal operation temperature. 
Check transmission for leaks. 
Check rear axle for leaks. 
Visually check fuel tank, lines, and connections for leaks. 
Check condition, position, and mounting of exhaust system. Examine for leaks. 
Check power steering system for leaks. 
Check overall thickness of front and rear disc brake pads. 
Examine brake disc surfaces. 
Clean brake pad contact points in calipers. 
Grease wheel center hubs. 
Check steering for absence of play, condition of suspension track rods, front axle joints, steering linkage, and joint disc. 
Check front control arm bushing for wear. 
Check brake and clutch system connectors and lines for leaks, damage, and incorrect positioning. 
Check for free movement of the parking brake cables. Adjust parking brake if necessary. 
Check all tire pressures (including spare). Correct if necessary. 
Check condition of tires (outer surfaces (left/right)), tread wear and pattern; In case of uneven tread wear readjust wheel alignment if required. 
Check thickness of parking brake linings. 
Half-shafts; check for leaks at flexible boots. 
Inspect entire body according to terms of rust prevention limited warranty. 


Engine Compartment 
Read out diagnostic system 
Check engine cooling system/heater hose connections for leaks. 
Check coolant level and antifreeze protection level; add coolant if necessary. 
Check level of brake and clutch fluid in reservoir; add fluid if required. 
Check windshield washer fluid level and antifreeze protection. Fill up and/or correct if necessary. 
Check air conditioner for operation. 
Reset Service Indicator. 
Replace spark plugs. 
Replace intake air cleaner element. 


Body/Electrical Equipment 
Check battery electrolyte level and add distilled water if required. 
Perform batter load test. 
Check lighting system, i.e. headlights, foglights, parking, backup, license plate, interior (including map reading lights), glove box, flashlight, illuminated makeup mirrors, luggage compartment lights. 
Check instrument panel and dashboard illumination. 
Check all warning/indicator lights, check control. 
Check turn signals, hazard warning flashers, brake lights, horns, headlight dimmer/flasher switch. 
Check wiper and washer system(s); wiper blades, washer jet positions. 
Check condition and function of safety belts. 
Oil hood, trunk/tailgate, and door hinges. 
Grease hood, trunk/tailgate and door latches. Check operation of all latches. 
Check central locking/double lock. 
Replace microfilter or Acc Cabin Filter. 
Check heater/air conditioner blower, rear window defogger. 
Check rear view mirrors 
Visually examine the SRS airbag units for torn cover, obvious damage or attachment of decals, decorations, or accessories.


----------



## bacchus (6 Jul 2007)

Details about BMW scheduled maintenance (incl. list from previous post) here


----------



## z105 (16 Jun 2008)

Are the Inspection lists mentioned here applicable to BMW Ireland services I wonder ? Might this not just be Landsharks Inspection 2 service guide rather than the official BMW inspection2 service ??


----------

